# Lake Sakakawea Status



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Current Status of Lake Sakakawea Fishery

Low water levels on Lake Sakakawea have resulted in a reduced rainbow
smelt population, but other coldwater forage fish, including cisco (lake
herring), are filling in some of the gap, according to fall surveys
conducted by North Dakota Game and Fish Department biologists.

The annual surveys assess reproduction and status of both game and
forage fish species. A hydro-acoustic smelt survey was completed in
August, and standard netting surveys were completed in September.

"Even though smelt abundance remains at record low levels, cisco were
caught in increasing numbers throughout the reservoir in 2006," said
Jeff Hendrickson, north central fisheries district supervisor,
Riverdale.

Research has shown that smelt will prey heavily on young cisco when the
two species are abundant, Hendrickson said. "Prior to this year, cisco
numbers have been kept in check by abundant smelt," he added. "In the
short term, cisco and other fish, like goldeye, will fill part of the
forage void left by a declining smelt population."

Regarding other species, survey results indicated reproduction was good
for sauger, white bass, crappie, and perch, and fair for walleye.

Biologists have been monitoring harvest and mortality of walleye in Lake
Sakakawea for many years. "Fishing was excellent in 2006, and harvest
through August was estimated near the record harvest seen in 2000,"
Hendrickson said. Biologists will continue to monitor the walleye
population for changes in mortality rates, either due to harvest or
natural causes due to low forage levels.

In Lake Sakakawea, the quantity and quality of recreational fish
(primarily walleye and salmon) depends on forage in the reservoir, and
forage abundance depends on water levels (habitat). "Until water returns
to the system, growth and condition of recreational fish populations
will be below management objectives," Hendrickson said. "However, a
respectable walleye fishery is expected again next year."


----------

